# 80kg Female Deadlift Challenge



## Nytol

Same rules as the 200kg, except the use of straps will be allowed.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Same rules as the 200kg, except the use of *straps will be allowed*.


Why:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I got girly hands too :cursing: :cursing:

And only one forearm:cursing:


----------



## Nytol

Because they are all moaning about it, yet you are the only 'man' (term used loosely), moaning about it.

And callouses on women are not overly attractive, although you would probably like that rough feel, as you could pretend it was not a woman.


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> Because they are all moaning about it, yet you are the only 'man' (term used loosely), moaning about it.
> 
> And callouses on women are not overly attractive, although you would probably like that rough feel, as you could pretend it was not a woman.


Still think its sexist

Besides, What do you care what their hands are like...

Rougher the better for their respective partners:beer:

Thats gotta be good


----------



## MissBC

sweet sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

Seeing as I can't do the 200kg challenge, can I try this one? I'll wear a dress to this gym etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol

jw007 said:


> Still think its sexist
> 
> Besides, What do you care what their hands are like...
> 
> Rougher the better for their respective partners:beer:
> 
> Thats gotta be good


Well my partner shall probably have a go, and I like her hands silky smooth, and soft as they are now, x


----------



## Beklet

Nytol said:


> *Because they are all moaning about it*, yet you are the only 'man' (term used loosely), moaning about it.
> 
> And callouses on women are not overly attractive, although you would probably like that rough feel, as you could pretend it was not a woman.


Speak for yourself - I don't have any straps, only chalk, so will be massively disadvantaged :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Speak for yourself - I don't have any straps, only chalk, so will be massively disadvantaged :lol:


sure you can borrow some from in the gym!!


----------



## DB

My money is on BC for this one...


----------



## Bettyboo

sorry i just caught this thread, do you have to a pic taken of you lifting the 80kg, if so are gloves permitted, ill have a go on Monday when i get back to training,only ever done 40kg so it ill be a pb if i do it lol


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> sorry i just caught this thread, do you have to a pic taken of you lifting the 80kg?


video


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> sure you can borrow some from in the gym!!


Matter of principle - I'm stubborn and straps are like iphones - for mincers or girls....oh wait........ :lol:


----------



## TH0R

DB, mine's on tan mate, care to wager?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Matter of principle - I'm stubborn and straps are like iphones - for mincers or girls....oh wait........ :lol:


PMSL!

So the idea is video for reps, no pause on ground, just touch and go again? Right....I have access to a camera on the 19th. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

jw007 said:


> Why:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I got girly hands too :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> And only one forearm:cursing:


Perhaps if you do 1 armed 80kg DL for reps you can play too? :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> DB, mine's on tan mate, care to wager?


eeekkkkk no betting :lol: :lol:


----------



## awesomerobbo

DB said:


> My money is on BC for this one...


I dont care who wins, I just want to see the vids, especially of Gym Bunny as I Luuurrrve her.


----------



## DB

tel3563 said:


> DB, mine's on tan mate, care to wager?


i'm up4 that!

DB starts crushing halotestin into BC's food


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> eeekkkkk no betting :lol: :lol:


No no, betting is a great idea. All ladies to the Powder Room and we can discuss how we manipulate the odds. :lol:



awesomerobbo said:


> I dont care who wins, I just want to see the vids, especially of Gym Bunny as I Luuurrrve her.


 :blush: You'll be in for a bit of a shock at I always look a state in the gym.


----------



## TH0R

DB said:


> i'm up4 that!
> 
> *DB starts crushing halotestin into BC's food*


 :lol: :lol:

A forefit?? perhaps a photo/video forefit with days paper by side, you think of something:cool:


----------



## TH0R

Got it, loser goes on a night out with Mak :lol: :lol:

soz mak, only kidding


----------



## awesomerobbo

:blush: You'll be in for a bit of a shock at I always look a state in the gym.


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> i'm up4 that!
> 
> DB starts crushing halotestin into BC's food


:laugh::laugh:

do i get shoes out of it if i win???


----------



## Ak_88

My rep-bets are on Tan for this one, don't let me down mukka


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> No no, betting is a great idea. All ladies to the Powder Room and we can discuss how we manipulate the odds. :lol:


I LIKE IT hahahahahaha time to talk about 'things' mwahahaha


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> do i get shoes out of it if i win???


I think you deserve new shoes anyways! If you don't want them I'd love a pair of Ironworks :thumb:



Ak_88 said:


> My rep-bets are on Tan for this one, don't let me down mukka


This goes without saying, the comp is really for second place after Tan. 



MissBC said:


> I LIKE IT hahahahahaha time to talk about 'things' mwahahaha


Actually that's a good idea......updates!


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you deserve new shoes anyways! If you don't want them I'd love a pair of Ironworks :thumb:
> 
> hmmmmmmmm YES i think i do......... new shoes GIMMIE
> 
> Actually that's a good idea......updates!
> 
> yep meet you there mwahahahahahaha


----------



## robisco11

my money is on Tan...everyday!


----------



## Ak_88

You not entering then Rob?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

:ban:


----------



## TH0R

Seems to have gone quiet in your corner DB


----------



## ElfinTan

Only just seen this!!!!! :thumb:

I will not be held responsible for anyone losing money coz they bet on me and then have to show their bare asses as a forfeit. I may lift heavy but that doesn't mean I have the endurance to do loads of reps. But I'll have a damn good go and I can guarentee that Miss BC's video will be much much prettier than mine

So 80kg

Touch n go

Rest Allowed at the top

Strapped

And when do we have to do them by????

How many attempts?



jw007 said:


> Why:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I got girly hands too :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> And only one forearm:cursing:


Hands that do dishes:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well I can't get access to a camera until the week of the 19th, so that's the week I'll post videos.


----------



## Dantreadz85

ill bet on gym bunny , some one has to  . plus theres something a little hipnotic ( is that a word ) about her pic thats drawing me to go for her lol


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Only just seen this!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> *I will not be held responsible for anyone losing money coz they bet on me*
> 
> me either :cool2:
> 
> But I'll have a damn good go and I can guarentee that Miss BC's video will be much much prettier than mine
> 
> hmmmmmmmm not sure about this one hehehehehehe
> 
> So 80kg
> 
> Touch n go
> 
> Rest Allowed at the top
> 
> Strapped
> 
> yes all good to me!! can i use a belt too, i have a fcuked back so dont wanna risk it tbh
> 
> And when do we have to do them by???? next few weeks maybe
> 
> How many attempts? video one attempt and post


----------



## BabyYoYo

OMG my pb is only 85 so you girlies will beat me easy... I reckon I'm gonna need at least 2 practice sessions before the real thing, get the muscles ready and all that LOL!

I was thinking I'd rather use a belt... and straps. I have these things that you attach to your wrists and they have a padded kinda flap that you have round the bar and then grip with hands :confused1: they're kinda cool.. might have to go practice with them later!



so 80kg's it is!

x


----------



## Gym Bunny

> Originally Posted by *ElfinTan*
> 
> Only just seen this!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> *I will not be held responsible for anyone losing money coz they bet on me*
> 
> me either :cool2: Me either!
> 
> But I'll have a damn good go and I can guarentee that Miss BC's video will be much much prettier than mine
> 
> hmmmmmmmm not sure about this one hehehehehehe
> 
> :lol: I think we're all agreed that the vids may not be pretty, but full of sweating, red faced ladies swearing and grunting
> 
> So 80kg
> 
> Touch n go
> 
> Rest Allowed at the top
> 
> Strapped
> 
> yes all good to me!! can i use a belt too, i have a fcuked back so dont wanna risk it tbh Sounds great to me, if you have a fücked back then by all means wear a belt.
> 
> And when do we have to do them by???? next few weeks maybe deal
> 
> How many attempts? video one attempt and post


 :bounce:


----------



## Dantreadz85

BabyYoYo said:


> OMG my pb is only 85 so you girlies will beat me easy... I reckon I'm gonna need at least 2 practice sessions before the real thing, get the muscles ready and all that LOL!
> 
> I was thinking I'd rather use a belt... and straps. I have these things that you attach to your wrists and they have a padded kinda flap that you have round the bar and then grip with hands :confused1: they're kinda cool.. might have to go practice with them later!
> 
> 
> 
> so 80kg's it is!
> 
> x


oh hold on now yo yos pictures drawing me in lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

Dantreadz85 said:


> oh hold on now yo yos pictures drawing me in lol


There used to be pictures of me deadlifting 75/80kg's somewhere... quite old ones now though!

Think I will be good for about 6/7 at 80kg nowadays!

:crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> There used to be pictures of me deadlifting 75/80kg's somewhere... quite old ones now though!
> 
> Think I will be good for about 6/7 at 80kg nowadays!
> 
> :crying:


Don't knock yourself! I'm almost permanently injured/bruised/mashed from rugby ATM so I doubt I'll be up to much. Just view it as a good way to get feedback on your DL form! :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Sounds like fun, I'm in :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah you can definitely belt up!!!

All the rest is happy days!!!!

Do we get a percentage of winnings as a group and then buy girlie sparkly things:whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah you can definitely belt up!!!
> 
> All the rest is happy days!!!!
> 
> Do we get a percentage of winnings as a group and then buy girlie sparkly things:whistling:


Fabulous darling! I love it!

Sparkly shoes??? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Sounds like fun, I'm in :thumbup1:


 :beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Should there be a deadline when it needs to be done by?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh ffs I prob cant even do one :lol:

Might give it a go but if its an epic fail I aint even posting the vid :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh ffs I prob cant even do one :lol:
> 
> Might give it a go but if its an epic fail I aint even posting the vid :lol:


Lol I'll have to bribe someone to video it.....if I bother.

Not gonna compete with Lin, Tan and BC - like Tan I can lift heavy, but reps I'm not so good at - in fact last time I did 84kg I had to stop after 6 cos I felt faint :crying:

*hangs head in shame*

I have the grip things too, with the flaps but I find them a total nightmare on deads :sad:


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG, im dreading this i have never lifted 80kg in a dead lift - yikes, ill have a bash though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Lol *I'll have to bribe someone to video it*.....if I bother.
> 
> Not gonna compete with Lin, Tan and BC - like Tan I can lift heavy, but reps I'm not so good at - in fact last time I did 84kg I had to stop after 6 cos I felt faint :crying:
> 
> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> I have the grip things too, with the flaps but I find them a total nightmare on deads :sad:


Maybe I should come down yours to do it then  (and you can laugh at how weak i am :lol: )


----------



## TH0R

Linny said:


> Sounds like fun, I'm in :thumbup1:


Hmm, a dark horse, I'll have Linny each way, although tan is still Fav


----------



## ElfinTan

Just to clarify Nytol are we talking -

80kg ON the bar

or

80kg INCLUDING the bar?


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Just to clarify Nytol are we talking -
> 
> 80kg ON the bar
> 
> or
> 
> 80kg INCLUDING the bar?


Lol was thinking the same thing AT x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Lol was thinking the same thing AT x


These things need to be known!


----------



## BabyYoYo

I reckon he means 80kg including the bar girls..

Otherwise we're looking at 100kg's?

x


----------



## DB

yeah 80kg including the bar..

he said it at the start somewhere..


----------



## MissBC

BabyYoYo said:


> I reckon he means 80kg including the bar girls..
> 
> Otherwise we're looking at 100kg's?
> 
> x


80 including the bar so in TOTAL x


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy Days:thumb: Just wanted to make sure as the intial thread just stated same as the guys but 80kg and I recalled the chaps challenge stating 200kg on the bar....better safe than sorry!


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Happy Days:thumb: Just wanted to make sure as the intial thread just stated same as the guys but 80kg and I recalled the chaps challenge stating 200kg on the bar....better safe than sorry!


The lads challange was not 200kg on the bar as that would be a 5 plate deadlift.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> The lads challange was not 200kg on the bar as that would be a 5 plate deadlift.....


Then my recollection was incorrect! :whistling:


----------



## big

DB said:


> My money is on BC for this one...


You not entering yourself then, princess


----------



## DB

big said:


> You not entering yourself then, princess


hilarious..

C0CK!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

ElfinTan said:


> Then my recollection was incorrect! :whistling:


Or perhaps I'm not senile...just thick:rolleyes: easy to misunderstand!



jw007 said:


> ...we all did this wed night the rules are
> 
> *200kg on the bar*
> 
> all reps are to touch the floor but not stop on the floor
> 
> if you rest you must rest at the top
> 
> only belt allowed
> 
> and all reps must be locked out/no half reps
> 
> ...


----------



## martin brown

Good luck ladies


----------



## martin brown

BabyYoYo said:


> There used to be pictures of me deadlifting 75/80kg's somewhere... quite old ones now though!


Any links?


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Or perhaps I'm not senile...just thick:rolleyes: easy to misunderstand!


Well JW is the one in the wrong then i have spoken with Jim. N about it (he got 21 reps that day) and he told me its 200kg total. Plus if you watch the clip it is quite obviously 200kg:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i read the title of this thread and thought " i can deadlift an 80kg female" i'm a dumb ****


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> Well JW is the one in the wrong then i have spoken with Jim. N about it (he got 21 reps that day) and he told me its 200kg total. Plus if you watch the clip it is quite obviously 200kg:thumbup1:


Excellent....we were both right and JW was wrong...now that's a result

(I didn't watch the clip).... :cool2:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Well JW is the one in the wrong then i have spoken with Jim. N about it (he got 21 reps that day) and he told me its 200kg total. Plus if you watch the clip it is quite obviously 200kg:thumbup1:


Im not wrong

I copied and pasted "EXACTLY" what was intially posted on the site you "mod" on.... :whistling:

And a 200kg DL in any case is 200kg DL, not 220kg no matter how its made up PMSL

apologies accepted fck faces


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Im not wrong
> 
> I copied and pasted "EXACTLY" what was intially posted on the site you "mod" on.... :whistling:
> 
> And a 200kg DL in any case is 200kg DL, not 220kg no matter how its made up PMSL
> 
> apologies accepted fck faces


And i do a damn good job of it when i go on there:thumbup1:

Well 200kg ON THE BAR would assume 4 20kgers and 1 20kger per side and would = 220kg in total

Either way i am sorry hulk-man, i know your a sensitive soul and i rather you not cry into your stella over this:lol:


----------



## T.F.

Khaos said:


> i read the title of this thread and thought " i can deadlift an 80kg female" i'm a dumb ****


 :lol: You must know some big girls, i deadlifted my gf for a laugh the other day, but she's about 50kg or something daft so it wasn't exactly a challenge!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

lol what about for a 66kg guy, who can not deadlift 200kg for even half a rep and 80kg is too easy!? im screwed aint I haha ah well nvm, any girl doing this post up vids please


----------



## hackskii

Bump


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> Im not wrong
> 
> I copied and pasted "EXACTLY" what was intially posted on the site you "mod" on.... :whistling:
> 
> And a 200kg DL in any case is 200kg DL, not 220kg no matter how its made up PMSL
> 
> apologies accepted fck faces


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## BabyYoYo

martin brown said:


> Any links?


Nope, will see if I can find them. May be on phone. They're not vids, nor v impressive, but still.... LOL

Just returned from gym, managed 80kg for 7 (merely getting myself back into the swing of deadlifting again) so will ask someone to vid me doing them in a couple of weeks. Could have done one or two more but thought better to ease myself in slowly! PMSL

No mirrors in the downstairs part of gym so could not really check form, although it didn't feel brilliant, shall work on this at this weight. Bloody shins are sore now though!

:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Shall we go for an even 50 reps AT :laugh:


----------



## jassdhali

Are we allowed to suggest gym attire - as I would love to see yo yo use her avatar outfit for this challenge:whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

jassdhali said:


> Are we allowed to suggest gym attire - as I would love to see yo yo use her avatar outfit for this challenge:whistling:


ROFL - I was actually wearing exactly that plus a vest top and some little shorts

A picture you say - old one, but exactly what was wearing tonight!



Martin - as per request, pictures taken in feb this year. 1st picture at 60kg 2nd at 70kg.



Not as heavy as I thought but still alright. In those pictures however, I was deadlifting regularly and approx 11kgs heavier than I am now. :thumbup1:


----------



## jassdhali

Damn shorts :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

jassdhali said:


> Damn shorts :lol:


Sorry!!!!! :tongue:

There are some smaller Better Bodies ones I want, but need to have better glutes before I purchase them! LOL - Picture of them below!


----------



## jassdhali

U let me be the judge of that, and in my judgement you should get them :thumb:

By the way my vote is for yoyo :rockon:


----------



## BabyYoYo

jassdhali said:


> U let me be the judge of that, and in my judgement you should get them :thumb:
> 
> By the way my vote is for yoyo :rockon:


You do realise that the picture above is not me don't you??? thats what I want my butt to look like! ROFL!

You vote for me honey you gonna lose, I am nowhere near as strong as the other ladies here!


----------



## jassdhali

How can I compare if I dont know what ur glutes are like 

My vote is still on you - I have faith. If you can go for 80kg I will go for 150 by the end of this month & 160 By end of November..motivation or what lol


----------



## Guest

^^^Glad you cleared that up Baby Yo Yo, i was comparing the pic with your avatar!


----------



## BabyYoYo

jassdhali said:


> How can I compare if I dont know what ur glutes are like
> 
> My vote is still on you - I have faith


Gonna need it...


----------



## Linny

The lady in the shorts is Miss Universe Rachael Grice :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Karl 197 said:


> ^^^Glad you cleared that up Baby Yo Yo, i was comparing the pic with your avatar!


LMAO! I'm not sure who it is.. but I want those shorts! And her physique! She looks awesome!

EDIT: Thanks Lin!!! I thought it was... amazing body!


----------



## Guest

BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO! I'm not sure who it is.. but I want those shorts! And her physique! She looks awesome!
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Lin!!! I thought it was... amazing body!


She certainly does!

What shorts.......oh yeah now i see them.


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> The lady in the shorts is Miss Universe Rachael Grice :thumbup1:


Miss Butt herself:thumb:

and 50 reps????? Get some fcking masking tape to tape our hands to the bar!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Miss Butt herself:thumb:
> 
> and 50 reps????? Get some fcking masking tape to tape our hands to the bar!


Challenge 50 reps each Tan  we'll warm up with 80 then play with 100 :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Linny said:


> Challenge 50 reps each Tan  we'll warm up with 80 then play with 100 :thumb:


Damn you strong ladies... :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Just gonna do whatever I can do! To be fair it kind of defeats the object of the challenge if the reps are too high as it's about strength and not a marathon but rules as they say is rules! :0)


----------



## Guest

Right my gf did it and got 20 reps.

Now we are using american plates so it looks different than a plate and a 20kger.

It is 1 45lber 2 tenlbers and a .5lb collar per side along with a 45lb bar which = 176lb or in UK terms 80kg.

Just uploading now.


----------



## hackskii

Impressive con


----------



## Barker

Can i give this a go seeing as im like 16 and not amazingly strong haha 

Only thing is i kinda have a penis


----------



## Guest




----------



## Barker

Was a nice view there Con 

Dont like how shes stronger than me though


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


>


Dang, totally impressive.

She looked relaxed. :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Thats awesome Con!

:thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

7 pages in and only one video. I am disappointed :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Con said:


>


wicked video with some good lifting and form, reps for your GF Con :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Barker said:


> Can i give this a go seeing as im like 16 and not amazingly strong haha
> 
> Only thing is i kinda have a penis


kinda have a penis, if you had it at birth you can't take part, if it's grown recently as a result of too much adrogens thats a different matter:laugh:


----------



## Nytol

Barker said:


> Was a nice view there Con
> 
> Dont like how shes stronger than me though


*THIS IS NOT JUST AIMED AT YOU, AS THERE HAVE BEEN A FEW SO FAR.*

*
*

*
CAN WE STOP ALL THE SEXUAL INNUENDO PLEASE.*

*
*

*
I STARTED THIS TO TRY AND GET SOME ACTUAL TRAINING STUFF BACK ON WHAT USED TO BE A DECENT BOARD.*

*
*

*
GROW THE F*CK UP PEOPLE!*


----------



## Nytol

She made that look easy Con, no straps either, :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

That is excellent Con

Do you train with your GF?


----------



## DB

Con said:


> Right my gf did it and got 20 reps.
> 
> Now we are using american plates so it looks different than a plate and a 20kger.
> 
> It is 1 45lber 2 tenlbers and a .5lb collar per side along with a 45lb bar which = 176lb or in UK terms 80kg.
> 
> Just uploading now.


Great vid Con! :thumbup1:

We have a benchmark (very decent one!) who's next?!


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


>


Wow! That's certainly setting the bench mark :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Con said:


>


awesome vid, whoop whoop :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Fantastic Con :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Awesome vid Con, extremely impressed with the muscle on your GFs arms and she made that look easy...Right I must get out of work so I can head to the gym. :bounce:


----------



## coldo

Impressive stuff! Looked easy. Nice one.


----------



## MissBC

I might have a prac today since i havent done them in a while heheh


----------



## Gym Bunny

My thoughts exactly! Still can't wait to leave work now.....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Con that was damn impressive from your girl! Come on ladies, get your videos up, deff some competitive fire around here now


----------



## mck

yeah good form and looks like she could have put a couple more out. hopefully that will get this thread rolling. well done cons mrs


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Geat video Con, agree with the others that your GF made that look easy! Nice work, am impressed!

:thumb:


----------



## jw007

Con said:


>


Easy :thumbup1:

I knew 80kg would be too light for some of the better female pullers

I def think Cons bird, Tan and any other who knows 80kg to be too light should also have ago at 100kg

That would be far more impressive, and more along lines with the mens 200kg level

Whole Idea is not everybody should be able to pull it, Not everybody can get at least half a dozen reps


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Easy :thumbup1:
> 
> I knew 80kg would be too light for some of the better female pullers
> 
> I def think Cons bird, Tan and any other who knows 80kg to be too light should also have ago at 100kg
> 
> That would be far more impressive, and more along lines with the mens 200kg level
> 
> Whole Idea is not everybody should be able to pull it, Not everybody can get at least half a dozen reps


il have a shot at 80 and then 100!!

I know i have done 100 for 13 before but that was when i was doing them every week so who knows now, i havent DL for about 3-4 months

will have a shot at 80 this week and 100 next week


----------



## dixie normus

that was an awesome video Con.

You have the perfect GF. Pretty, and can deadlift. What more could a man want?

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jw007

MissBC said:


> il have a shot at 80 and then 100!!
> 
> I know i have done 100 for 13 before but that was when i was doing them every week so who knows now, i havent DL for about 3-4 months
> 
> will have a shot at 80 this week and 100 next week


BOOOM, Good job:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Barker said:


> Was a nice view there Con
> 
> Dont like how shes stronger than me though


I find this a little insulting. The reason she is stronger than you bud is because she actually works out with people that know what she is doing every week for over a year. Any way yes she realized that about the view and nearly did not want me to post the video after she had seen that. I just assumed most people would not point it out or at least do it in a slightly classy way:rolleyes:

Thanks every body she is pleased with the compliments. Once a few more people have posted up and it moves on to 100kg she will give that a go also:thumbup1:

Yep i train with her and my other house mate (he is on the other thread). Its a nice little trio. As far as lifting different weights often we do things like set up two bars for deadlifting so that we don't have to load and unload every set.


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> BOOOM, Good job:thumb:


Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps

I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!

So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!

Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!

then once thats done il do the 100kg


----------



## rodrigo

fcuk me 31 you need to raise the bar BC to easy girl:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

rodrigo said:


> fcuk me 31 you need to raise the bar BC to easy girl:thumb:


yea surprised myself a bit tbh!!

and i still had enough to plow through my back and tri and ab workout too so will see what the final number will be next week :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo

100 kg up the ante .... :thumb :still a load in you i would say especially the sheer amount of reps at 80kg it was fcukin warm up:whistling:


----------



## MissBC

rodrigo said:


> 100 kg up the ante .... :thumb :still a load in you i would say especially the sheer amount of reps at 80kg *it was fcukin warm up:*whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i sure was warm after :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i sure was warm after :lol:


 worse than a cardio session deads have blowin out the back of my head after 4 sets:cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps
> 
> I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!
> 
> So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!
> 
> Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!
> 
> then once thats done il do the 100kg


I'm tempted to bow out gracefully don;t think I could do that! However, I shall try.....


----------



## LittleChris

Great lifting ladies


----------



## Guest

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps
> 
> I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!
> 
> So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!
> 
> Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!
> 
> then once thats done il do the 100kg


I doubt i could get 31 reps TBH :lol:


----------



## MissBC

dan05 said:


> I doubt i could get 31 reps TBH :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: eeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## Gym Bunny

I would just like to point out that MissBC did this while cutting! :rockon: REPS


----------



## Guest

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps
> 
> I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!
> 
> So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!
> 
> Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!
> 
> then once thats done il do the 100kg


No video no count:whistling:

:lol:

Nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps
> 
> I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!
> 
> So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!
> 
> Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!
> 
> then once thats done il do the 100kg


This sounds like an excellent plan:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> I would just like to point out that MissBC did this while cutting! :rockon: REPS


hahahaha i was a tad naughty too and only had a shake with oats before i trained, should have had 3 meals by then OPPS


----------



## MissBC

Con said:


> No video no count:whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nice one:thumbup1:


hahaha there will be a video next week that was a prac as i have deadlifted for about 3ish months


----------



## Barker

Sorry about that earlier Nytol was only playin around 

Can i take part then lmao


----------



## godsgifttoearth

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps
> 
> I know i had more in me but i think i bailed out early as i had an hour back and triceps workout to do!!
> 
> So will be aiming for more next time when i do it properly and have J or DB video it!!
> 
> Will also be making sure its a non training day so i can push it to the limit!!
> 
> then once thats done il do the 100kg


31 times? you're clearly not human!

here's another competition i shall gracefully bow out of for fear of utter embarrassment


----------



## Jem

I agree, cannot compete with that - nowhere near!

I will do something but ahem I shan't be winning any trophies


----------



## Magic Torch

Good effort BC we'll get a vid next week when I'm in the gym!

Good liftin there from the GF Con, she made that look easy! Guess she has a good teacher! Nice lookin girl, she seems supportive of you whenever you talk about her too, look after her mate think she might be a keeper!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Good effort BC we'll get a vid next week when I'm in the gym!


 :thumb: :thumb : defo babe


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

31, nice one BC, if that just a practise, wonder what you get when you do it for real! Wish I was strong enough to do the 200kg challange, one day!! lol ima just stick with my 145kgx6 for now


----------



## ElfinTan

I better start feeding up on weetabix....some serious lifting going on in here!!! ACE:thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> I better start feeding up on weetabix....some serious lifting going on in here!!! ACE:thumb:


LOL me too... and me spinach!

I am thinking of bowing out to be honest, no way I can compete with 31! Eeek!

Or even 100kgs for that matter! I'd break! :crying:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> I better start feeding up on weetabix....some serious lifting going on in here!!! ACE:thumb:


 :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

so wish i could eat weetabix  dam chicken and vege :cursing:


----------



## T.F.

Con said:


>


Reps your way Con, very impressive stuff, great lifting from your girl :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done BC! Can't wait to see what you other girls can do too!

Found a new qym today woohoo! Won't be deadlifting for a while - have some lower back hip issues to sort but this is a great incentive! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> so wish i could eat weetabix  dam chicken and vege :cursing:


Yes but for that you probably have lovely abs AND are strong as an Ox...where as I have a fat ass instead


----------



## Bettyboo

Fab lifting there by your Mrs Con, well done to her!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Yes but for that you probably have lovely abs AND are strong as an Ox...where as I have a fat ass instead


My ass is even bigger plus you can do pullups. I think that even once this challenge is done we need to keep this thread going so we all keep pushing ourselves. Reps to Nytol for lifting incentive. :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL me too... and me spinach!
> 
> I am thinking of bowing out to be honest, no way I can compete with 31! Eeek!
> 
> Or even 100kgs for that matter! I'd break! :crying:


Don't bow out Hun....just have a go you may suprise yourself. Work up to it for a couple of weeks then even if you get one rep out it will be a challenge for you. It will raise your game. A challenge isn't a challenge if it's easy. Like Miss BC & Joe have said for those that are getting high reps on the 80kg then it will be upped to 100kg and then if the same happens it can be upped again. Lets have some healthy competativeness here ladies...we will all benefit from it. Us wimmin folk are almost apologetic when it comes to being competative and feel guilty because of it.


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Yes but for that you probably have lovely abs AND are strong as an Ox...where as I have a fat ass instead


hmmmmm abs are coming and not sure about this strong as an ox business but i managed ok!! And i still have a big ass, gym bunny a seen it hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> hmmmmm abs are coming and not sure about this strong as an ox business but i managed ok!! And i still have a big ass, gym bunny a seen it hahahahahaha!!!!


Oh behavex


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Oh behave:rolleyes:x


that well reminded me of Austin Powers!!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Oh behave:rolleyes:x


oh you getting excited about all this bum talk?? hahahahahah :whistling:

mwahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> oh you getting excited about all this bum talk?? hahahahahah :whistling:
> 
> mwahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ElfinTan said:


> *Lets have some healthy competativeness here ladies...we will all benefit from it. Us wimmin folk are almost apologetic when it comes to being competative and feel guilty because of it*.


 :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> hmmmmm abs are coming and not sure about this strong as an ox business but i managed ok!! And i still have a big ass, gym bunny a seen it hahahahahaha!!!!


I just choked on my tea. Your bottom is NOT big! If yours is big mine is the size of bleeding Brazil! YOu're looking great. Brains, beauty and strength. Step aside supergirl MissBC has arrived.

I think we ladies need to be more proud of our lifts and get vids up. My old training partner is going to be fed up to the back teeth when I visit him and get him to video me doing everything. How does one bribe a bulking BBer...jaffa cakes? :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> I just choked on my tea. Your bottom is NOT big! If yours is big mine is the size of bleeding Brazil! YOu're looking great. Brains, beauty and strength. Step aside supergirl MissBC has arrived.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

awwwww bless ya cottons babe xx

whoopwhoop she is HOT


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I wanna say well done cons gf but does she have a name so we can say well done to her directly instead of "well done cons bird" 

Excellent stuff regardless if you are reading this  :thumbup1:

Also reps to Nytol for earlier post.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wanna say well done cons gf but does she have a name so we can say well done to her directly instead of "well done cons bird"
> 
> Excellent stuff regardless if you are reading this  :thumbup1:
> 
> Also reps to Nytol for earlier post.....


Nah Cons bird is fine:lol:......she is called Nicole.

She was all pleased with her self until she read about Bri, she said she is already thinking about next weeks attempt:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> Nah Cons bird is fine:lol:......she is called Nicole.
> 
> She was all pleased with her self until she read about Bri, she said she is already thinking about next weeks attempt:laugh:


Strap her to that bar mate....she had more left in her easy! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

well the back is a weeeeeeeee bit tender today hahahahahahahha

31 deadlifts

full back workout

dancing in heels for 4 hours at fabric last night

=

OUCHIE

hahahahah (in a good way though) (gotta love lower back doms)


----------



## hackskii

Dont forget DB's 40 second cardio workout with you...


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> Dont forget DB's 40 second cardio workout with you...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss

Con said:


>


Fair play Nicole. Looks like good form too :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss

MissBC said:


> Had a quick prac today and managed 80kg for 31 reps


Fair play to that.

Oh, but wait....



DB said:


> DB starts crushing halotestin into BC's food


 :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll have a wee practice tomorrow. Should be interesting as not deaded for about 3 months...not since my last 1RM!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> I'll have a wee practice tomorrow. Should be interesting as not deaded for about 3 months...not since my last 1RM!


Good luck Tan!

You'll get 20 easy I reckon :thumb:

xxx


----------



## martin brown

A practice?! What?!

These challenges shouldn't be practiced for, trained for, waited until I'm strong enough for, etc etc...

They should be next day in the gym do the challenge no matter what your training! Doesn't even matter if it's chest day - just do the deadlifts aswell.



When you doin it yoyo?


----------



## ElfinTan

martin brown said:


> A practice?! What?!
> 
> These challenges shouldn't be practiced for, trained for, waited until I'm strong enough for, etc etc...
> 
> They should be next day in the gym do the challenge no matter what your training! Doesn't even matter if it's chest day - just do the deadlifts aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> When you doin it yoyo?


You're a hard HARD man:whistling: x


----------



## BabyYoYo

martin brown said:


> A practice?! What?!
> 
> These challenges shouldn't be practiced for, trained for, waited until I'm strong enough for, etc etc...
> 
> They should be next day in the gym do the challenge no matter what your training! Doesn't even matter if it's chest day - just do the deadlifts aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> When you doin it yoyo?


Well, next back day I guess! Ive still got doms in my lower back from my first run at it (merely to see if I could actually lift 80kgs lol) Plus also need to find someone who can vid it for me! Kinda can be a bit of a problem when you know no one in the gym and train alone!

Although... a particular PT seemed to be getting rather friendly tonight, as asked what I was lifting the last time I saw him (which was the day mentioned above!) So perhaps I'll ask him to vid it for me..

Don't get your hopes up though Martin! 

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I'll have a wee practice tomorrow. Should be interesting as not deaded for about 3 months...not since my last 1RM!


I tried today..... think its safe to say I wont be taking part since my lower back nearly snapped in two.... :crying:


----------



## mck

Zara-Leoni said:


> I tried today..... think its safe to say I wont be taking part since my lower back nearly snapped in two.... :crying:


least you had ago. try to build up slowly and im sure youl get it. unlucky for the back


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well my attempt is gonna have to wait till next week now. Bruised my right thumb and the palm in rugby last night so I have a purple hand that I can't close...cycling to work using your elbow is.....entertaining? :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> Well my attempt is gonna have to wait till next week now. Bruised my right thumb and the palm in rugby last night so I have a purple hand that I can't close...cycling to work using your elbow is.....entertaining? :lol:


Aww GB - hope you get sorted soon!

I'm gonna vid mine next week too. Am back home and training in my old gym with Shaun (shakey) so will ask him to film it for me!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mck said:


> least you had ago. try to build up slowly and im sure youl get it. unlucky for the back


AH HAAAA! Its not QUITE as bad as I first feared....

Had a massage today as couldnt walk, drive, bend over etc.....

After massage I felt much better :thumbup1:

Now I reckon if it was truely a muscle tear like last time it wouldnt have responded as well so must just have been bad spasm (and maybe a little tear..... :whistling: )

Its on exact spot of an old injury that kept me in bed for a full week couple years back and its no way as bad as then.

SOOOOO......

Little bit rest, practice and harden up those soft muscles that aint used to the movement and we're on! 

By that time the challenge may be well and truely over but, hey, we can have another one.... :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Well my attempt is gonna have to wait till next week now. Bruised my right thumb and the palm in rugby last night so I have a purple hand that I can't close...cycling to work using your elbow is.....entertaining? :lol:


LOL - are you my drama twin?

Joint hangovers, joint injury days...... :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm on for next Tuesday....I'm not fcking my training up just for this so it has been now factored in! Happy Days (yes Martin I am a complete wuss....but hey I can live with it xxx)


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> I'm on for next Tuesday....I'm not fcking my training up just for this so it has been now factored in! Happy Days (yes Martin I am a complete wuss....but hey I can live with it xxx)


It's not about being a wuss Tan - none of deadlift regularly like the boys do and by doing this straight from the off could end up with a few of us a bit worse off!!!

Looking forward to seeing how many you pull! You doing 80's or 100's?

x


----------



## martin brown

ElfinTan said:


> I'm on for next Tuesday....I'm not fcking my training up just for this so it has been now factored in! Happy Days (yes Martin I am a complete wuss....but hey I can live with it xxx)


You know I was only kidding! Lol.

I know you ladies need to look after your physiques as a top priority :thumbup1:

Will be interesting to see how you all find it.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL - are you my drama twin?
> 
> Joint hangovers, joint injury days...... :tongue: :lol: :lol:


PMSL! I might just be! We're both leos so it goes with the territory. I give you fair warning this weekend may have a major hangover day in it as well. :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Gym Bunny said:


> PMSL! I might just be! *We're both leos* so it goes with the territory. I give you fair warning this weekend may have a major hangover day in it as well. :thumb:


 :lol: womens "quote of the day"

Nice one GB


----------



## jassdhali

BabyYoYo said:


> Aww GB - hope you get sorted soon!
> 
> I'm gonna vid mine next week too. Am back home and training in my old gym with Shaun (shakey) so will ask him to film it for me!


Has shakey got a steady hand..... :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

jassdhali said:


> Has shakey got a steady hand..... :lol:


Think so!! lmao!

:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

BabyYoYo said:


> It's not about being a wuss Tan - none of deadlift regularly like the boys do and by doing this straight from the off could end up with a few of us a bit worse off!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how many you pull! You doing 80's or 100's?
> 
> x


I DID use to deadlift every week until about 3 months ago when I was advised if I wanted to do figure class to stop doing the big lifts as they would thicken my waist ect....so I stopped....BUT I missed my big training so much as that was the fun bit that I have now decided fck girlie figure and go for physique if that means I can have my Big 3 back hahahahaha. The last time I did a deadlift was when I did my PB. I'm starting off with the 80kg and see what happens then I'll have a bash at the 100kg a couple of weeks later!



martin brown said:


> You know I was only kidding! Lol.
> 
> I know you ladies need to look after your physiques as a top priority :thumbup1:
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you all find it.


You sooooooooooooooooooo were not kidding:laugh::laugh::laugh: But master plans must be stuck to and the plan is on for Tuesdays leg session as deads and squats are being alternated week on week. I think 20 will be comfy(ish) and fingers crossed will push it to 30. It's the CV that will get me I reckon!


----------



## Gemz_man

hi Gang

the mrs will join the board tomorrow and post up her dead lift just over 80kg is her max , she trains me for strongman ,so 9/10 she makes the vest boys cry


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Any news from anyone on this yet? Think Tan's doing hers tomorrow?

Briar?

Beklet?


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye I think I'll have a bash tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Aye I think I'll have a bash tomorrow!!!!!


Good stuff.... looking forward to seeing :thumbup1:

I been practising but not there yet


----------



## ElfinTan

Just hope I don't rip my arms off hahahahaha!


----------



## Gemz_man

the mrs will nail it wed long as she don't go shoe shopping


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Just hope I don't rip my arms off hahahahaha!


Todays the day :thumb:

Think someone else doing his today too so be rushing to log in and see results of both when I get home from work later :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Ok just watched Con's girlfriend doing it and I am inspired. Will have a go on Sunday but never done more than 60 before:ban:

I'm a big girl so it would be pathetic if I cannot do any and I will be quite ashamed ! [this is setting myself up for failure :confused1: ]


----------



## godsgifttoearth

Jem said:


> Ok just watched Con's girlfriend doing it and I am inspired. Will have a go on Sunday but never done more than 60 before:ban:
> 
> I'm a big girl so it would be pathetic if I cannot do any and I will be quite ashamed ! [this is setting myself up for failure :confused1: ]


60kg, or 60 reps with 80kg?!!??!/??


----------



## WRT

godsgifttoearth said:


> 60kg, or 60 reps with 80kg?!!??!/??


Clearly she means kg.


----------



## Jem

Clearly !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

godsgifttoearth said:


> 60kg, or 60 reps with 80kg?!!??!/??


Are you serious.....?


----------



## MissBC

i will do it this week again and video it this time!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> i will do it this week again and video it this time!


Good lass :thumbup1:


----------



## godsgifttoearth

sorry just gotten up so im a little dozy.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Are you serious.....?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: as if I would be so blase - pfft only 60 reps 



MissBC said:


> i will do it this week again and video it this time!


cool - will look forward to it Bri - try not to put us to too much shame though eh ? You can stop at 60 :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Bionic Jem ! '0)


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> cool - will look forward to it Bri - try not to put us to too much shame though eh ? You can stop at 60 :laugh:


hahahaha somehow i doubt il make that!! hahahahaha

il just be happy to do more than the prac!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I will be doing the deadlift challenge either tomorrow or Friday depending on how much I die at climbing tonight.

Random aside tho, I did Reeve deadlifts for the first time yesterday and did 51.8kg x3 x3


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> I will be doing the deadlift challenge either tomorrow or Friday depending on how much I die at climbing tonight.
> 
> Random aside tho, I did Reeve deadlifts for the first time yesterday and did 51.8kg x3 x3


Sorry Lys, wtf is that "Reeve deadlift":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dolly1987

hi, how do i start a new post? want advise on becoming a fitness model xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Sorry Lys, wtf is that "Reeve deadlift":lol: :lol: :lol:


Click on the words "Reeve deadlift" in my post. There's a link. Tis basically a grip strengthening exercise but with the fun of a DL thrown in:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: as if I would be so blase - pfft only 60 reps


...triple figures at least ffs...  



Jem said:


> cool - will look forward to it Bri - try not to put us to too much shame though eh ? You can stop at 60 :laugh:


Change that....

Briar, PLEASE stop at 60....  :lol:



MissBC said:


> hahahaha somehow i doubt il make that!! hahahahaha
> 
> il just be happy to do more than the prac!!


I'd be happy to do HALF your practice ffs.... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> I will be doing the deadlift challenge either tomorrow or Friday depending on how much I die at climbing tonight.


Yayyy :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Click on the words "Reeve deadlift" in my post. There's a link. Tis basically a grip strengthening exercise but with the fun of a DL thrown in:thumb:


Yeah I clicked that, that's why I'm laughing! Never seen it done before!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Yeah I clicked that, that's why I'm laughing! Never seen it done before!


Try it and see. Brilliant grip exercise. Hits my none-existant lats too.


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Bionic Jem ! '0)


  Yeah fook this women's malarkey - I'm off to do the 200kg challenge :lol:

[quote=Zara-Leoni;1264698

I'd be happy to do HALF your practice ffs.... :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Change that....
> 
> Briar, PLEASE stop at 60....  :lol:


i wouldnt even get close to that! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> i wouldnt even get close to that! :laugh:


Nope, I would expect you to go for 100kg instead Little Miss 30repper! :rockon:


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope, I would expect you to go for 100kg instead Little Miss 30repper! :rockon:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> My sentiments too :laugh: 15 is a lovely number - actually 10's even nicer!


Nice round number 10 :thumb: :lol:

....One maybe...... One is a very powerful number  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Any news from Tan yet?


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Any news from Tan yet?


Vid uploading...and now going to die in the bath x:cool2:


----------



## yummymummy79

Ooh just seen this! My PB is currently 70kg so maybe I could managed 80kg in a few weeks, although I have been having shoulder issues for the last couple of weeks.

Not sure how many reps I could do though, guess I'll have to wait and see. Assuming there's no shortly approaching deadline of course!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Vid uploading...and now going to die in the bath x:cool2:


oh exciting, HOW MANY??


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Vid uploading...and now going to die in the bath x:cool2:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



yummymummy79 said:


> Ooh just seen this! My PB is currently 70kg so maybe I could managed 80kg in a few weeks, although I have been having shoulder issues for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Not sure how many reps I could do though, guess I'll have to wait and see. Assuming there's no shortly approaching deadline of course!


Not that I am aware of... wondered where you were??

I did them for first time last week (ok I lie... done them maybe twice before years ago haha). Got 60kg for 8 reps x 2 then this week 70kg x9 then x4 so it'll be a while before I can consider it too.

In the meantime its between Tan and Briar for 1st spot I reckon, then "Cons Bird" Nicole..... 

Wondering where Beklet is though.... :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Vid uploading...and now going to die in the bath x:cool2:


Suspense....just....too......great....must....know..........NOW!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Bump for vid.


----------



## ElfinTan

38

And it was fcking tough....nowt left in the bag AT ALL. Reps look pretty reasonable though and I was strapped to the bar like a goodun. It was fun though but it has wiped me out along with the leg session that it was thrown in the middle of. That's it for me...I won't be doing this again for a while lol.

Vid is taking ages to upload as nitwit here is uploading from laptop with mobile broadband....fingers crossed it doesn't disconnect lol.....will get it up asap!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> *38*
> 
> And it was fcking tough....nowt left in the bag AT ALL. Reps look pretty reasonable though and I was strapped to the bar like a goodun. It was fun though but it has wiped me out along with the leg session that it was thrown in the middle of. That's it for me...I won't be doing this again for a while lol.
> 
> Vid is taking ages to upload as nitwit here is uploading from laptop with mobile broadband....fingers crossed it doesn't disconnect lol.....will get it up asap!


Fvcking hell!

Well done missus!!! :rockon:

Cant wait to see the vid!!!


----------



## WRT

ElfinTan said:


> 38
> 
> And it was fcking tough....nowt left in the bag AT ALL. Reps look pretty reasonable though and I was strapped to the bar like a goodun. It was fun though but it has wiped me out along with the leg session that it was thrown in the middle of. That's it for me...I won't be doing this again for a while lol.
> 
> Vid is taking ages to upload as nitwit here is uploading from laptop with mobile broadband....fingers crossed it doesn't disconnect lol.....will get it up asap!


Think my heart would explode before my back gave in doing 38 pmsl. Nice one Tan! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol

Impressive, well done.


----------



## hackskii

That is very impressive.

That had to take everything out of you huh?


----------



## MissBC

dam it now i have to make sure i beat my prac of 31 hehehehehe

well done tan, awesome result now go enjoy the bath xx


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> dam it now i have to make sure i beat my prac of 31 hehehehehe
> 
> well done tan, awesome result now go enjoy the bath xx


Cheers Peeps!!!

Bri....mine were powered by flapjacks and bagels lol

Hacks....leg shaking failure. And I actually still feel sick. I think my CNS is in shock.

I'm too old for this sh*t lol

Vid was being 'processed but here's the link!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Peeps!!!
> 
> Bri....mine were powered by flapjacks and bagels lol
> 
> Hacks....leg shaking failure. And I actually still feel sick. I think my CNS is in shock.
> 
> I'm too old for this sh*t lol
> 
> Vid was being 'processed but here's the link!


And this is why I said all along the competition would be for second place. I'm exhausted just reading that post! :rockon: Tan is queen. All hail the Taninator!


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> And this is why I said all along the competition would be for second place. I'm exhausted just reading that post! :rockon: Tan is queen. All hail the Taninator!


Hahahaha! Never count the chickens before they are hatched. Bri's played a clever game of waiting until something has been posted....and lets not forget Lindyloo:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahaha! Never count the chickens before they are hatched. Bri's played a clever game of waiting until something has been posted....and lets not forget Lindyloo:thumb:


hahahahahahahahahahaa i like having something to aim for hehehe

na you did awesome babe im well impressed, i hope i can atleast match that, maybe i need to do it when i have eaten more food, diets and deadlifting dont go to well hahahaha


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahaha! Never count the chickens before they are hatched. Bri's played a clever game of waiting until something has been posted....and lets not forget Lindyloo:thumb:


Great Tan, way to make me depressed. I shall just go n cry into a corner now. :lol:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> I'm too old for this sh*t lol


ur only as old as the man u feel :thumb: so maybe go touch up a young boy just for fun hehehe :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> C
> 
> I'm too old for this sh*t lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VTi9RwT7D8]


LIES!!!! You love it! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaa i like having something to aim for hehehe
> 
> na you did awesome babe im well impressed, i hope i can atleast match that, maybe i need to do it when i have eaten more food, diets and deadlifting dont go to well hahahaha


Same here but ot sick of waiting around and though feck it lol. Plus I have a training plan and wanted it out of the way. To be fair it was more the high reps that fcks the system....all felt good and then leg started haking...then boom it was gone.

Get some food in you!



MissBC said:


> ur only as old as the man u feel :thumb: so maybe go touch up a young boy just for fun hehehe :laugh:


Makes me 47 then hahaahahaha! But hey I can live with that:whistling:


----------



## MissBC

wicked babe


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Get some food in you!


not allowed i have a diet thats needs sticking too or kim will KICK MY ASS hahahaha

will give it a go thur or fri, it hurts already just thinking about it!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> not allowed i have a diet thats needs sticking too or kim will KICK MY ASS hahahaha
> 
> will give it a go thur or fri, it hurts already just thinking about it!


Wow....you do all that technical stuff:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Wow....you do all that technical stuff:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


yep i have a comp to prep for and the bestest body to perfect so dieting it is for the next 7 months JOYS hahahahahaha


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> yep i have a comp to prep for and the bestest body to perfect so dieting it is for the next 7 months JOYS hahahahahaha


7 MONTHS???????????


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> 7 MONTHS???????????


yea i was going to do bodyfitness but i was told my Kim i have to much mass too do that so i have to step it up to trained figure meaning its gonna take a bit more time! ahhhh well, it will be worth it in the end!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> yea i was going to do bodyfitness but i was told my Kim i have to much mass too do that so i have to step it up to trained figure meaning its gonna take a bit more time! ahhhh well, it will be worth it in the end!! :laugh::laugh:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

That was awesome well done!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bloody hell Tan! Fair play to ya girl that looked an absolute killer!!!! :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> That was awesome well done!


Even got a pump in my lower back:whistling: x



Zara-Leoni said:


> Bloody hell Tan! Fair play to ya girl that looked an absolute killer!!!! :rockon:


With a cherry and sprinkles on top! :tongue:


----------



## jamie seagia

tan that was amazing well done graet show thanks


----------



## hackskii

So awesome, that really was such nice lifting and such nice filming.

I really liked that.


----------



## TH0R

That was superb Tan, loved the encouragement as well:thumb:

Excellent vid as well


----------



## Jem

Bionic Tan - I think the title is deserved ! 

Bloody brilliant girl - what a performance

When you doing the 100 then ? WE WANT MORE:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> na you did awesome babe im well impressed, i hope i can atleast match that, maybe i need to do it when i have eaten more food, diets and deadlifting dont go to well hahahaha


You should be bang on this week the amount of crap you and baz stuffed in this weekend you buggers ate more than me!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Magic Torch said:


> You should be bang on this week the amount of crap you and baz stuffed in this weekend you buggers ate more than me!!


Now that's grassing big styley lol:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Bionic Tan - I think the title is deserved !
> 
> Bloody brilliant girl - what a performance
> 
> When you doing the 100 then ? WE WANT MORE:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 I won't be doing anything like this for a while now...might have a bash at the 100 around Christmas!


----------



## dixie normus

That video is great!

Well done Queen Tan:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

Impressive,very well done Tan :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> Impressive,very well done Tan :thumbup1:


Cheers.....I'm sure Dan was posing his calf for the camera.... :whistling:


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> You should be bang on this week the amount of crap you and baz stuffed in this weekend you buggers ate more than me!!





ElfinTan said:


> Now that's grassing big styley lol:whistling:


LMFAO! yeah that was a grass but a funny one 

KFC

Maccy D's

TGI's

Nando's!

no excuses B! get your vid up  x


----------



## DB

Tan,

Great lifting!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> You should be bang on this week the amount of crap you and baz stuffed in this weekend you buggers ate more than me!!





ElfinTan said:
 

> Now that's grassing big styley lol:whistling:


dam straight, first weekend totally off diet and training for A LONG TIME!!

felt good too hahahaha and still managed to loose 3lbs over the weekend, my metabolism must have needed it!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

And you were worrying about a bagel ffs


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> And you were worrying about a bagel ffs


hahah WHAT did someone mention bagels oh how i love them hahahahaha

yea but i cant stand to think about junk food now, i havent eaten like that for about 10 months and it was nice but so not nice if that makes sense and i felt so bad until i saw the scales on monday hehehehe

came crashing down on tue though after all the **** food hehehe LOVE being back on the diet though its soooooo good hehehe :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Just glad I don't have to diet for 7 months....I'd be like a raging idiot....not to mention and good fart and I'd take off!....and Paul says a divorcee:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'd diet for 7months if I knew WTF I should be doing...MissBC...get your vid up! I'll post my attempt at the end o the week


----------



## hackskii

Yah vids of hot chicks is always a good thing.


----------



## jamie seagia

vid miss BC


----------



## MissBC

ok well i did it

im fecking dead now though

Managed *39* hahahahaha

I was aiming for 40 but as soon as i got past 38 i gave up hahahaha felt like my lungs were gonna explode hahahaha

vid just loading now!


----------



## MissBC

god dam how do i rotate a vid


----------



## ElfinTan

Hats off to you!!!!! That's some lifting there:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Hats off to you!!!!! That's some lifting there:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


im sitting on the couch and i can barely move hahahaha


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> im sitting on the couch and i can barely move hahahaha


I know that feeling....back just about human again today....just lol!!!!


----------



## Linny

My god your a pair of fckin machines! I'll raise a protein shake to you both:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> god dam how do i rotate a vid


We'll just tip us heads to the side


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> I know that feeling....back just about human again today....just lol!!!!


i think im seriously gonna hurt tomorro! i already do hahahahaha OPPS


----------



## Littleluke

I just got a text off briar about this! upload the vid you wimp.. Who cares about rotating it haah


----------



## MissBC

ok im getting it rotated at the min but il post the side ways version anyway just uploading to you tube


----------



## hackskii

I think microsoft movie maker can do that Briar.

You can add music and words.


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> ok im getting it rotated at the min but il post the side ways version anyway just uploading to you tube


Cant wait to see the vid... 39 dl is a huge number... very ouchy... you wont be walking by sunday... hahahaha... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> I think microsoft movie maker can do that Briar.
> 
> You can add music and words.


hahah i have a mac babe! so not as easy


----------



## Guest

Bloody well done Briar very impressive!

*Con types this with one hand while the other loads up a massive syringe of tren for the gf's second attempt* LMAO


----------



## ElfinTan

Con said:


> Bloody well done Briar very impressive!
> 
> *Con types this with one hand while the other loads up a massive syringe of tren for the gf's second attempt* LMAO


 :thumb: Your lass had loads left in her it was her grip that went!


----------



## MissBC

sideways but it will do


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: Your lass had loads left in her it was her grip that went!


You should have heard all her complaining lately due to this thread. We take deadlifting VERY seriously in this house hold:lol:


----------



## hackskii

Wow I just turned the iPhone sideways.

That was impressive. It looked like you had more in the tank.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bri - did you count the 1st lift off the floor as your 1st rep?


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Bri - did you count the 1st lift off the floor as your 1st rep?


yup does it not count? ahh well!! even then!


----------



## WRT

Right way up


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> yup does it not count? ahh well!! even then!


I didn't lol...but I will...so yeah even stevens:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> I didn't lol...but I will...so yeah even stevens:thumb:


hahahaha :thumb:

i wanna do it again but im SO not going to hahahah xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

WRT said:


> Right way up


Much better this way!

Very impressive lifting....maybe we should look at powerlifting instead of bodybuilding lol


----------



## MissBC

ahhhhhhh thanks WRT x


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Much better this way!
> 
> Very impressive lifting....maybe we should look at powerlifting instead of bodybuilding lol


hell no, i aint doing that again hehehehe xx my back is killing me!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> hell no, i aint doing that again hehehehe xx my back is killing me!


Yup...not the cleverest really is it in hindsight. :whistling: And I'm fcking 40 in 3 months...I should be knitting or something FFS!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I am starting to think I should just spend tomorrow curled up on the sofa eating ice cream and not even attempting this...However, I will go and humiliate myself merrily.

BTW.....MissBC :rockon:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...not the cleverest really is it in hindsight. :whistling: And I'm fcking 40 in 3 months...I should be knitting or something FFS!


well at 25 i dont know what the feck i should be doing but its NOT that i feel like im 50 at the moment and tomorro prob 80 hahaha x


----------



## yummymummy79

Good work gals, very impressed although feeling like a mucho weakling! If I manage to do any at all it'll only be one or two but hey it's something!

Hope you don't feel too stiff/dead over the next few days! Maybe that's why they call it deadlifting eh?!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> well at 25 i dont know what the feck i should be doing but its NOT that i feel like im 50 at the moment and tomorro prob 80 hahaha x


Knit one...pearl one..... :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Knit one...pearl one..... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: might be all i can do for a few days, sit on the couch and knitt LMAO


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:hey i hear 40 is the new 30 its what age you feel bit mornin after deads i am bout 72:cursing:


----------



## gymfit

I never post up on here really but have gotta say Im soooo impressed with the amazing lifting & have now been well & trully inspired to get my ass back into training asap!

  well done & thanx for the much needed kick lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...not the cleverest really is it in hindsight. :whistling: And I'm fcking 40 in 3 months...I should be knitting or something FFS!


We don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing.

Knitting...I ask you....


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> sideways but it will do


Very nice... man I would be on the floor after that... good job...


----------



## TH0R

I'm very much in awe of you ladies:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Very nice... man I would be on the floor after that... good job...


hahahaha im struggling big time!!

my back is killing me, i just took some anti imflams cause i know after a night of sleeping its gonna be worse haha OHHHHHH why do we do it :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Think alcohol here. lol

I am so impressed.


----------



## MissBC

well its official.............. i cant move :blink:

SH1T :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> hahahaha im struggling big time!!
> 
> my back is killing me, i just took some anti imflams cause i know after a night of sleeping its gonna be worse haha OHHHHHH why do we do it :laugh:


Hehehehe... when you told me you had to give up training hams I knew it was going to come back to get ya...



MissBC said:


> well its official.............. i cant move :blink:
> 
> SH1T :laugh::laugh::laugh:


that only means you worked hard... but next time you must work harder... hahahaha next time... its my back day today... I have deads but not going to do 39... oh he11 no...!!!


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Hehehehe... when you told me you had to give up training hams I knew it was going to come back to get ya...


oh and that it did.... im talking some pretty horrible back pain right now hahahahaha OH the JOYS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> oh and that it did.... im talking some pretty horrible back pain right now hahahahaha OH the JOYS :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah but at least you know it works... and I always get a kick out of the pain for some twisted reason...


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> well its official.............. i cant move :blink:
> 
> SH1T :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Mine is only back to normal today....which is actually much quicker than I thought!!!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Mine is only back to normal today....which is actually much quicker than I thought!!!


how long that take????

hahahahaha im gonna be a write off today hahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DB

LOL good lifting!


----------



## Nytol

MissBC said:


> sideways but it will do
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Very impressive, well done, :beer:



MissBC said:


> yup does it not count? ahh well!! even then!


Of course it counts, 



ElfinTan said:


> I didn't lol...but I will...so yeah even stevens:thumb:


1st one to 40 reps


----------



## MissBC

Nytol said:


> Very impressive, well done, :beer:
> 
> Of course it counts,


 :bounce: :bounce:



Nytol said:


> 1st one to 40 reps


i dont think i could do it again....seriously as much as 40 would be fun id prob snap my back in half!!


----------



## TH0R

I'd say you've deffo got 40 if not more in you MissBc, go on, you know you want to


----------



## dixie normus

Well done BC! That was great, and seriously impressive!

I think you and Tan could do a significant number with 100kg. :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> I'd say you've deffo got 40 if not more in you MissBc, go on, you know you want to


hahahahahahahahaah i just dont think i want to feel like this again, OH THE PAIN!!!

I almost threw up after it last night and it wrecked my ham session as i couldnt do it due to my legs shaking so much!! :laugh::laugh:

If im feeling energetic i will give it a go in a few weeks hahahaha


----------



## MissBC

dixie normus said:


> Well done BC! That was great, and seriously impressive!
> 
> I think you and Tan could do a significant number with 100kg. :thumb:


thanks :thumb:

defo not a big number with 100kg could prob try for 20ish but not sure i wanna hehe


----------



## Ak_88

You didn't collapse in a heap on the floor like Tan did, theres more in the tank!!


----------



## MissBC

Ak_88 said:


> You didn't collapse in a heap on the floor like Tan did, theres more in the tank!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC

tramadol has kicked in now whoop whoop LETS GO AGAIN hahahahahahahahah


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> tramadol has kicked in now whoop whoop LETS GO AGAIN hahahahahahahahah


Junky fcuk!!  :thumb: x

I taught u well


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Junky fcuk!!  :thumb: x


learnt from the best :laugh:


----------



## WRT

You love the pain you sadist!


----------



## Linny

Fantastic B :thumbup1:

I see you have the sickness for the weights, it's all good


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Fantastic B :thumbup1:
> 
> I see you have the sickness for the weights, it's all good


thanks babe xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Nytol said:


> Very impressive, well done, :beer:
> 
> Of course it counts,
> 
> 1st one to 40 reps


F'cough



dixie normus said:


> Well done BC! That was great, and seriously impressive!
> 
> I think you and Tan could do a significant number with 100kg. :thumb:


That won't be on the agenda for a while....and bagsy not going 1st this time:lol:



MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahahaah i just dont think i want to feel like this again, OH THE PAIN!!!
> 
> I almost threw up after it last night and it wrecked my ham session as i couldnt do it due to my legs shaking so much!! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> If im feeling energetic i will give it a go in a few weeks hahahaha


I'm not sure how I managed to finish my leg session after it, hack squats, walking lunges and ham curls:ban:



Linny said:


> Fantastic B :thumbup1:
> 
> I see you have the sickness for the weights, it's all good


You next LindyLoo:beer:

AK - I make no excuses at all for collapsing on the floor, I was totally fcked, knackered, KO'd, jiggered....put it however you want...I was it and not one iota ashamed:laugh:

Bri - Tues did the deads and back is really good today. Yesterday was worse than Wed then kind of eased off over night! I am suprised I as haven't deaded in months and thought it would throw me out for at least 5-6 days!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> F'cough
> 
> got something stuck in your throat :laugh:
> 
> That won't be on the agenda for a while....and bagsy not going 1st this time:lol:
> 
> I'm not sure how I managed to finish my leg session after it, hack squats, walking lunges and ham curls:ban:
> 
> Because your sick hahaha
> 
> You next LindyLoo:beer:
> 
> I'll see if I'm sorted for next Tuesday, I know I'll get in the 20's no way am I aiming higher with my glass back
> 
> AK - I make no excuses at all for collapsing on the floor, I was totally fcked, knackered, KO'd, jiggered....put it however you want...I was it and not one iota ashamed:laugh:
> 
> There is nothing to be ashamed about, wait until you hear me shoutin, John n Paul find it quite amusing :whistling:
> 
> Bri - Tues did the deads and back is really good today. Yesterday was worse than Wed then kind of eased off over night! I am suprised I as haven't deaded in months and thought it would throw me out for at least 5-6 days!


xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Have you got the Texas Power bar yet?


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Have you got the Texas Power bar yet?


Nope chuck, will check today!


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Nope chuck, will check today!


Be prepared to fall in love with the razor sharp knurling of perfection....tis a thing of sadistic beauty


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> I'm not sure how I managed to finish my leg session after it, hack squats, walking lunges and ham curls:ban:
> 
> yea i managed 2 hams exs and some abs and then had to go hahahahahah was battered
> 
> Bri - Tues did the deads and back is really good today. Yesterday was worse than Wed then kind of eased off over night! I am suprised I as haven't deaded in months and thought it would throw me out for at least 5-6 days!


so ur saying tomorro im gonna be worse OH JOYS, il just order barry to do stuff for me mwahahahahahaha i havent done deads in about 4 months either


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> so ur saying tomorro im gonna be worse OH JOYS, il just order barry to do stuff for me mwahahahahahaha i havent done deads in about 4 months either


Neither of us the brightest stars in the sky then huh lol

Depends on your normal recovery but I reckon only a couple of days. Tomorrow is Saturday so tis the day to do nowt anyway lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Well I just failed miserably at the challenge. 6reps reset 15 reps.

I'm off to lick my bruised ego :lol: and swear at the camera as I try n work out how to upload it.


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I just failed miserably at the challenge. 6reps reset 15 reps.
> 
> I'm off to lick my bruised ego :lol: and swear at the camera as I try n work out how to upload it.


ahh not at all you had a go and thats more than others so WHOOP WHOOP to you :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

In fairness if i was pulling conventional i doubt i'd get more than a few before my glass back told me where to go :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

The video is embarrassingly bad! :lol: and we're currently playing rip the room apart trying to find correct connection cables.

I have learnt my lesson, belts are horrible. I'm going back to my old training style and will get me strength back for another attempt before Christmas...maybe 100kg then.


----------



## winger

Good job ladies, super duper impressed. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I just failed miserably at the challenge. 6reps reset 15 reps.
> 
> I'm off to lick my bruised ego :lol: and swear at the camera as I try n work out how to upload it.


How can you say you failed when you pulled for reps?????????? That's such bllx. I can't climb up mountains or run the length of a rugby pitch...and most women I know don't even know what a deadlift is so don't knock what you can do EVER!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> How can you say you failed when you pulled for reps?????????? That's such bllx. I can't climb up mountains or run the length of a rugby pitch...and most women I know don't even know what a deadlift is so don't knock what you can do EVER!


I think I love you! :wub:

I wanted to win....but it's good to know where I actually am, and one hell of a motivation to push myself now:rockon:


----------



## winger

So far we have three?



<div class=



<div class=



<div class=


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Well done Briar!!! Woo hoo :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> Yup...not the cleverest really is it in hindsight. :whistling: And I'm fcking 40 in 3 months...I should be knitting or something FFS!


STFU ya maniac :lol:

You're about as likely to take up knitting as I am pmsl 



rodrigo said:


> :lol:hey i hear 40 is the new 30 its what age you feel bit mornin after deads i am bout 72:cursing:


Ah na you're only as old as the person you feel.... :lol: :lol: :whistling:

*ssshhhh no comment here girlies..... :whistling:  *



Gym Bunny said:


> We don't stop playing because we get old, we get old because we stop playing.
> 
> Knitting...I ask you....


Thats in our video for physique lol - quite a wee inspiration so it is :thumbup1:








MissBC said:


> tramadol has kicked in now whoop whoop LETS GO AGAIN hahahahahahahahah


Tramadol.... ffs woman you're as bad as me!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I just failed miserably at the challenge. 6reps reset 15 reps.
> 
> I'm off to lick my bruised ego :lol: and swear at the camera as I try n work out how to upload it.


FFS well done missus!! :thumb:

IF I ever manage it, I wont manage that many I can assure you!


----------



## Greyphantom

Gym Bunny said:


> I have learnt my lesson, belts are horrible. I'm going back to my old training style and will get me strength back for another attempt before Christmas...maybe 100kg then.


That is an awesome attitude to have...!!! bring on the 100 baby...!!! you did well to do multiple reps at a weight that many males couldnt do... and now showing fighting talk bringing on the 100... thats moxy lady... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## jw007

Well done:thumb:

Some awesome DLifting

I think should step it up to 100kg for a real challenge


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> Well done:thumb:
> 
> Some awesome DLifting
> 
> I think should step it up to 100kg for a real challenge


And I think you should boil your head! :whistling:


----------



## Wiggy

Some good lifting going on here ladies..

No new vids yet lol


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> And I think you should boil your head! :whistling:


He has two don't forget, try to be more specific will ya. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

well.... on my 3rd ever DL'ing attempt I got 80kg yesterday

(only for 4 reps though but we'll keep quiet about that one :whistling:  ).

No vid as it was an attempt to do this challenge lol.... my own personal challenge was just to a) learn deadlifts and B) lift that weight, which I have done now :thumbup1:

Been adding 10kg per week so 90kg next week..... 

Ha ha na seriously... 100kg by christmas :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

*Well done Bri - sh!t hot lady ! Puts me to shame * 

*Lys - any is a feckin achievement * :thumb: * did you post yours up ? *



Zara-Leoni said:


> well.... on my 3rd ever DL'ing attempt I got 80kg yesterday
> 
> (only for 4 reps though but we'll keep quiet about that one :whistling:  ).
> 
> No vid as it was an attempt to do this challenge lol.... my own personal challenge was just to a) learn deadlifts and B) lift that weight, which I have done now :thumbup1:
> 
> Been adding 10kg per week so 90kg next week.....
> 
> Ha ha na seriously... 100kg by christmas :thumbup1:


Oh you're good 

Not the magic number then :confused1:

I am still on 60s and quite happy there I think, I will do some 70s tomorrow perhaps but dont want to skew my training just yet

...give it a couple of weeks I think ! the deadlift mentality was becoming an obsession ...

Might go for 1 80 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *Well done Bri - sh!t hot lady ! Puts me to shame *
> 
> *Lys - any is a feckin achievement * :thumb: * did you post yours up ? *
> 
> Oh you're good
> 
> Not the magic number then :confused1:
> 
> I am still on 60s and quite happy there I think, I will do some 70s tomorrow perhaps but dont want to skew my training just yet
> 
> ...give it a couple of weeks I think ! the deadlift mentality was becoming an obsession ...
> 
> Might go for 1 80 :whistling:


Not yet, my brother still hasn't purchased a new connection lead for his video camera. i'll be seeing him next week so if he hasn't by then I'll go buy one and upload. 

Also WELL DONE Zara! The word, I believe, is BOOM!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fantastic lifting ladies! i will get mine up early next week


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oh you're good
> 
> Not the magic number then :confused1:
> 
> I am still on 60s and quite happy there I think, I will do some 70s tomorrow perhaps but dont want to skew my training just yet
> 
> ...give it a couple of weeks I think ! the deadlift mentality was becoming an obsession ...
> 
> Might go for 1 80 :whistling:


TBH when I did it I thought "if I get this up once I'll be happy" but I had Paddy there who is this big ol' bear - massive paws and strong as an ox.... one just seemed a bit wet at the time with ppl watching pmsl.... the 5th one went half way up then dropped rapidly to the floor along with a sweary word :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Also WELL DONE Zara! The word, I believe, is BOOM!!! :thumb:


Cheers sweetie  Posted it in my journal but nobody cared :crying:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH when I did it I thought "if I get this up once I'll be happy" but I had Paddy there who is this big ol' bear - massive paws and strong as an ox.... one just seemed a bit wet at the time with ppl watching pmsl.... the 5th one went half way up then dropped rapidly to the floor along with a sweary word :lol:
> 
> Cheers sweetie  Posted it in my journal but nobody cared :crying:


Ha ha yes it does make a difference when there is an audience :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bet your arms were shaking like buggery :thumbup1:

I have to do it now then ...fook


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> TBH when I did it I thought "if I get this up once I'll be happy" but I had Paddy there who is this big ol' bear - massive paws and strong as an ox.... one just seemed a bit wet at the time with ppl watching pmsl.... the 5th one went half way up then dropped rapidly to the floor along with a sweary word :lol:
> 
> Cheers sweetie  Posted it in my journal but nobody cared :crying:


Sweary words and deads go together like peas n carrots

Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Ha ha yes it does make a difference when there is an audience :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bet your arms were shaking like buggery :thumbup1:
> 
> *I have to do it now then ...fook*


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

TBH my arms/grip etc were fine.... I just ran out of "drive" to get back up again lol....

Paddy said afterwards should have rest for 5 secs at bottom then go again but I just rolled over onto the nice comfy dirt-covered concrete floor and lay there... :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> TBH my arms/grip etc were fine.... I just ran out of "drive" to get back up again lol...


I can lift loads, i always run out of 'drive' too. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> And I think you should boil your head! :whistling:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

not sure i wanna put myself through that kinda pain again


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> *Well done Bri - sh!t hot lady ! Puts me to shame *


not at all missy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## yummymummy79

I'm currently working back up to it after a couple of weeks with minimal training and a dodgy shoulder, excuses excuses! My PB is 70 so I'm hoping once I get back to that, then 80 shouldn't be horrendous, but will still be a few weeks yet.

Need to get a training partner by then too, hoping to rope bf into being chief videoer!

But good work gals, even a few reps is good going so don't you dare put yourselves down!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> TBH my arms/grip etc were fine.... I just ran out of "drive" to get back up again lol....
> 
> Paddy said afterwards should have rest for 5 secs at bottom then go again but I just rolled over onto the nice comfy *dirt-covered concrete floor *and lay there... :lol:


At least I had some carpet....I'm just spoilt


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> not sure i wanna put myself through that kinda pain again


 :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> At least I had some carpet....I'm just spoilt


Yeah yours looks trés posh in comparison  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Guess who got 100kg today on 4th ever attempt......?  :tongue:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/44690-zara-leoni-progress-journal-268.html#post1302827


----------



## Jem

Erm moi ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Erm moi ?


linky-link in post above hehehe....


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> At least I had some carpet....I'm just spoilt


Cant beat a good carpet. :whistling:

Damn you girls are strong, super duper impressed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Twigs65

Hi all

I am relatively new to powerlifting, main problem I have now is when lifting heavier weights

specially deadlifting the belt hurts n crushes 'bits' , is there such a thing as a belt more suited

to the female form.

watched some of your videos and the belt you use seem thinner than the one I have got?

Thank you for your help

ps I lift in bare feet, any ideas for shoes?


----------

